# how much would it cost to get rid of raccoons?



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,

If you have some suggestions for company and cost please let me know.

I just saw (can't determine if it's a raccoon or a skunk) digging under our garage.

TIA!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

How large a racoon/skunk size are you guesstimating it to be?

http://www.google.ca/webhp?q=raccoo...gc.r_pw.&fp=9c53c563c24d7945&biw=1024&bih=638


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Just spray some chlorax bleach in the hole they have dug.....

Guaranteed he will not return!


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Just the size of an adult cat. I'll try the bleach, I hope they don't have babies in there...

Thanks


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

If there are any babies....the parents will pull them out and move them on...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I found a racoon holed up in my green bin last friday morning. Scared the crap out of me. I opened the lid andfound it curled like a ball in there picking out at some corn in there. Caused me to jump back a bit. I thought it was dead at first. It gave a snarling sound so I backed off. Went back in the house and got the leather gloves on then went back thinking it was still there. Yup. Still in there. I opened the lid and shook the bin a little. Lttle guy didn't budge and just snarled at me. 

I needed to get the organics out in a couple hours before the trucks came so I ended up taking a broom stick and witht he lid opened beat thumped the sides then stuck the broom stick in to try and get it to move out. Thumping the sides didn't work. When I tried to thump and stir the insides of the green bin that little trouble maker bolted half way up the stick so unexpectically then jumped off and stood it's ground staring at you. Difiant little bugger. I had to walk with the green bin thumping the side of it to get the bugger to skiddoodle off. -,-;

Like 10 mins ago now I have like 3 small racoons the size of the regulation size football tearing up the garden tools and tarps. Saying 'shoo shoo' does not help. Throwing pea gravel only makes them back up a little and they snarl at you. I close the door to go get a frying pan and spoon to scare them off and what happens? I come back ot the door to see the little guy on it's hind legs like a puppy looking to get back into the house whil th other one is digging up my container garden strawberry patch which I'm trying to get 3rd gen shoots from. Grrrr... 


I gotta ask now but if you hk up an electric fence (isolated from the chain fence the city/house builders setup) around your garden if that something I can do? If not I'm probably going to setup flying pans around the place and slingshot or throw pebbles at the flying pans to make scaring noises to get those little buggers away. I've tried bleach, human urine (morning dark concentrated one is what I was told to use), and cyanne peppers. It seemed ot worka bit but you laways have some hardcore racoons not phazed by it.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

try bear or dog mase a few squirts of that and they wont be coming back


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

it is legal here (bear mase)?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow Albert you have some real badass raccoons, LOL

See if you can borrow a live trap from somebody, otherwise you're kinda screwed. My garbage man told me that some people have success using hairspray as a raccoon repellent to spray on the garbage cans and such, maybe try it.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

gofigure said:


> it is legal here (bear mase)?


Yes. You can buy it in gun shops. I think LeBarons has it, other places too. Might have seen it at Crappy Tire too.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

gofigure said:


> it is legal here (bear mase)?


pretty sure its legal you can get it from army surplus stores and hunting/fishing stores, just be careful not to get it on you skin if you do wash well before touching your delicate parts lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> Yes. You can buy it in gun shops. I think LeBarons has it, other places too. Might have seen it at Crappy Tire too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


LeBarons definitely has it (listed in their catalog). I don't know where the OP is in the GTA. If they're more specific of their area others can help them find the item closer.

If you're downtown I know MEC ( www.mec.ca ) has it but IIRC you have to sign a waiver for it.

With Can.T it may only be the stores up north or bordering Markham that have it. It's the same deal with guns and ammo as many GTA Can.T took the 'guns bad' approach as one CSR mentioned it and thus why they move that stuff to further out stores.

I'm not sure on this one but if you're by Yorkdale if you so south a few blocks you'll hit Beavers Surplus and the SWAT SHOP. Both are owned by the same owner (Larry IIRC was the owner. He supplies good kit to our boys and girls in the army from all the forums I've read on the store) so I'm not sure if they'll have that there.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> Wow Albert you have some real badass raccoons, LOL
> 
> See if you can borrow a live trap from somebody, otherwise you're kinda screwed. My garbage man told me that some people have success using hairspray as a raccoon repellent to spray on the garbage cans and such, maybe try it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Yah I know. I'm surrounded on 2 sides of my backyard with a neighbour on my left with fruit trees which the squirrel/coonies love to run across the backyard/roof for. A guy to the back of house with a veg garden with shrub fruits, and a family to the left-back of me (3 properties in the back touch the chain fence) with a veg garden and some fruit tree I cna't remember. On my right side I've got raspberries on my property. So yah the wildlife does move around in the backyard. I've seen I think black crows (caw caw sounding) land in a flock in the back yard, squirrels running around, chipmunks sounding the alarm when I'm in the backyard, racoons, I think I saw a coyote or fox once in the backyard a year or so ago which I htought I'd never see such an animal there as it's out of thier range, rabbits OMG in the winter I've got enough rabbit tracks to do an urban survivorman episode >_<; , skunk, and just a week ago for the first time I think I saw a mole. as it had a black dark body the size of a skunk but it had a pink muzzle to it and I think a white face halo ring to it. Not sure WTF that was.

Right now it's the racoons that are causing the main damage externally. Tarps arn't cheap and I have no idea how to repair like 1ft sq holes in them.

About that electric fence thing.. I was wondering if I could get an answer on it. I'm not hooking it up to the chain link fence which stretches the neighbourhood. I'm thinking of hooking it up to the veggie gardens which are about 1/2 ft away from the chain fence and was thinking of using that as a deterent to any 4 legged beings that want to decimate the crops.

I figure after like 3-4 zaps of them trying to get in they're learn to back off and leave it alone and perhaps talk amoungst thier kind to try somewhere else. I've heard of people saying lay out poison bait and such and that does not sit too well with me for the animal to slowly die off. I mean if you wanted to kill the animal I believe in the quick humane kill then either use the animal or if you can't circle of life it by having other animals eat it in a local park and such so the animal is not wasted.

BTW I think it's generations of racoons and the closeness to humans around and perhaps some kids or people feed them by hand or throwing food at them to eat that the human scent/gesture caused some racoons not to fear humans. Yes there is the rabies thing as well but LOL..I think it was just some hardcore racoon peeved I shook it up from it's meal and nap time.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

you can buy the stuff to make one from

http://www.tscstores.com/stage/mainhome.php#loadSearchC


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*racoons*

a freind of mine had racoons in his attic so when he called the guy to come and get it there were babies in there the mother went ape shit he took all the babies out put them in a canvas bag, left the mother up there 
,put the babies in a bankers box and taped it up with duct tape . and threw it on top of his shed. when the mother came out of the attic he went up and sealed it up . the mother took off and the babies were crying he charged him 300 bucks and didnt even get rid of them , so my buddy says to him are u not gonna get rid of the babies he said to him the mother will be so traumatized she will come and get babies in the nite time and never return , so far so good been two years .


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Yes. You can buy it in gun shops. I think LeBarons has it, other places too. Might have seen it at Crappy Tire too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


he should buy another stuff at the gun store

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> you can buy the stuff to make one from
> 
> http://www.tscstores.com/stage/mainhome.php#loadSearchC


The first item left on the top is the right one. Agree with you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://btjunkie.org/search?q=raccoon+nation

Download that video (first link on top) and watch it. It is on CBC CH26 (Rogers) right now.

Interesting creatures.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

As long as you are not dealing with babies you can set a radio out (weather permitting) on a talk station and set it fairly loudly.. They will not come by after that. The ammonia works too..

I ran into a raccoon that tore our side window off of the shed and was able to climb 5 feet up while doing it. It was nesting in a bag of baby clothes that I had picked up to move. LOL! The bag growled at me and scared the living heck out of me. He left after a bit of bothering from me and the radio.

If they are going for grubs then I think I heard you can put soap down on the lawn and water it in, hopefully that might help.

If you think it's still coming back you can stuff the hole with newspaper and see if it gets moved, seal it up again (making sure there are no pups) 

Don't bother trapping while there are pups involved, you don't want that on your hands and noone takes in racoons anymore. Hope you can get it figured out


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

A friend of mine paid 300bucks to a animal control company to remove them and block the roof/area where they were found.


----------

